# Save a fish drink Coke!!!



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

New to me . . . but I just read a Field & Stream article stating that Coke will save a dying fish. If the gill is bleeding just pour Coke on it and the bleeding stops!!

Good tip but does it work? Anyone hear this before?

Btw: Coke is my favorite, not sure I want to share with the fishies!  


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Never heard of that... interesting. Worth a try I guess

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Also works with sprite and 7up. Something with the acid they use in it. Lots of tournament guys have been doing it for years. They say it works, i've never tried it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've heard of this one too. Phosphoric acid is typically in Coke, but I'm not sure about Sprite. Could be something to do with the carbonation, or the phosporic acid... link to article:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/flytalk/2012/04/can-coca-cola-save-dying-fish


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I tried it last year with a 2 1/2 pounder and it didn't work. Luckly it was not in a tournament.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Mountain Dew works the best.......


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I've used mt dew before a couple times it works. If your in a tournament do it over an empty livewell or hold on really good they tend to go crazy when it first hits there gills


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Show some Pepsi some love. LOL. Cool tip. I'll need to try that. Thanks for sharing


----------

